# what's going on (new pics)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Rather than clog up the FAC with more of my silliness,
I am starting a new thread.
Feel free to add to it. 

Better pics of the BL yarn.
Latest pair of socks.
Aurora and Reggie, needing sheared soon.


----------



## mtnviewpottery (Feb 15, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Your socks just amaze me.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Your Babies are so stinkin' ADORABLE !!!! Are they easy to care for ?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I enjoy my Angora goats immensely! 
They are fairly small and dont jump on the fencing.
The only thing I see as a bit more work is that they do get lice. :yuck:
Otherwise they have been a pure joy to have around. 
I do feed them a little bit of BOSS because it is supposed to be good for their coats,
but otherwise they only get hay and browse. 
(none of them are bred or nursing)

They have been a great fit for the property we have here.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Absolutely Gorgeous! HAY! you're going to have some VM in that next fleece! ducking and weaving...heheheheheehhehe


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The funny thing is that the hay falls out of his fleece soon after he eats.
They have that very slippery fiber, remember?
Not much stuff really sticks in there. :shrug:


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks for shareing! Beautiful yarn, BEAUTIFUL socks. Love your little angoras -- I think he's trying to blend... too cute!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Now I can really see the color GAM? That is gorgeous yarn! I cannot wait to see your sweater when it's knit up. Is BOSS like Calfmana? We used to feed Calfmana to the angora rabbits when they were pregnent or lactating or young. It was really good for helping them with their coats too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing! 
Pics of your projects are never silly. 
You do some amazing things. 
Everything is just gorgeous!
And the goats are just adorable!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

BOSS = black oil sunflower seeds. 

I am swatching for this sweater. 
http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEw12/KSPATTdarrowby.php
The goal is 20 st / 28 rows per 4 inches.

I had HOPED I could hit that with size 4's. Nope. 18/24.
Trying again with 3's. If 3's work then I have to order some more needles,
which I was wanting to avoid. 
Ah, such is life.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a nice sweater though, and the extra needles will always come in handy.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

It's all absolutely gorgeous! Love your yarn, socks and babies!


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Reggieeee!! I love seeing Reggie. Well they're both gorgeous. 

Love the yarn and that sweater is beautiful! Can't wait to see your progress on it. Your yarn looks perfect for it.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I went ahead and ordered some size 3 fixed circs. 
Which means I had to go ahead and get the free shipping.
I am going to be making a lot of socks with Felici sport, thats all I can say. 

Actually, that is what the ones in the pic are. :bowtie:
The pattern is called Circle Socks, but I adapted it for sport weight yarn.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/circle-socks
Size 2 needles, CO 56, knit the stitches inside the circles TBL.. 
I love them so much that I kept this pair for myself. 
They have a cool accordian thing going on. Super squishy.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I think you ladies that raise these adorable goats or sheep, shear them, card the wool and then spin yarn...from those of us who wish they could...please TAKE A BOW! The blue yarn is exquisite, the socks are perfection....I am going to have such fun just looking at all the art work made here on the fiber forum! I just want to pet your babies through the pics!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I was thinking about you today in my spinning class, GAM, and your goats. I have fallen hopelessly in love with Mohair locks. I need more in my life.

Your socks and yarn are beautiful!


----------



## Gritty (Nov 26, 2012)

Those are amazing socks!!! I seem to have little skill in knitting (just need much more practice), but my daughter is gaining quite some skills. I have high hopes of her outfitting the family in all of our sock needs. ...And i have a serious sock habit---bad enough that my friends no longer ask what gifts I would like. Or they ask with an eyeroll, and say, "I know...socks,right?" The girl will be kept busy!
We are growing our family with three Angora wethers this June. Yay!! I'm happy to hear about the vm just falling out...after picking out quantities of seeds, thorns and hay from my icelandic fleeces. I imagine they must roll like dogs in the weediest, seediest patches they can find (but only in the blackest of nights when no one can see.). And the Angoras don't challenge fences!! I will have a light red, a spotted white/grey and a black that may end up silver. I'm counting the days!! (78)
Do you shear yourself? Well, I mean, do you shear your own goats? This will be the first shearing we attempt to do ourselves with a stanchion set up. I imagine the first few fleeces might end up as mulch, but I look forward to the relative ease of clipping the Angoras.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I went ahead and ordered some size 3 fixed circs.
> Which means I had to go ahead and get the free shipping.
> I am going to be making a lot of socks with Felici sport, thats all I can say.
> 
> ...


Ok I am still new to socks. Since I crochet I have found a few things online on Youtube to help but none with patterns that allow for texture in my socks and different options. Only a couple I found so far work and I had to change things about them to reinforce the heels etc. but they lack texture. Since you knit these socks and so many others do, do you or anyone crochet them? I will keep looking as I want to make different kinds.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Gritty,

I only got these goats last summer so have sheared all 3 of them exactly once so far.
I have a pair of hand shears and a pair of Fiskars fabric scissors (the ones with the spring release).

All I did was spread a packing blanket on the ground and basically put the goat down on its side 
and sort of sit on them/straddle them while I sheared.
CeCe layed there and moaned pathetically the entire time,
Reggie squirmed some and let out a few earsplitting shrieks (not many, he gave up quickly LOL), 
Aurora tried to bite me a couple times. No big deal. 

For most of it I found the scissors easier to work.
They are lighter and have thinner blades for getting under the snarly locks.

I just did one per day, for 3 days. Took about 30 minutes each.
Since it wasn't a race, that was fine with me. 
No proessional shearer was watching me. 
The hair on their necks/ beards is much coarser and the way the skin folds makes that area the trickiest to cut (for me).


You are going to have such fun with your little wethers. 
That first shearing is just like angel hair, so wonderful!
Be sure to take lots of pictures of them for us.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Romy,

I really dont do much crochet. 
I know HOW, but I always end up gripping the hook weirdly and hurting my wrist?
So I stick with knitting.
From what I can see, it looks like the more textured sock patterns are usually knitted.
But I dont know for sure. 
You are a clever crafter though, maybe you are ready to try knitting again? 
It would be a challenge.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

WIHH,

Twice a year shearing, yes.
There is no way I would want to see full foot-long locks hanging off the underside of those little animals.
Especially the boys. :yuck:
It would be dragging the ground, for sure.

This circle sock pattern has no 'turning'. You must be thinking of a different one.
It is just a simple slipstitch that creates the connections between the ''circles''.
I think you will like this pattern, it is smooshy!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am single-handedly buying KP out of all their discontinued Felici. 
The grey stripey one was called "Monochrome" and it is GONE now,
likely never to return. 
Luckily I stocked up.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am making progeress on the Darrowby sweater.
In other news I am quitting smoking. 
There is no way I am willing to quit cold turkey
and I am not buying any nicotine patches or gum or any of the other options.
So instead, I let myself run out of rolling papers.
Now I am forced to smoke the last few ounces of this tobacco in a little one-hitter pipe.
I have gotten down to less than 2 cigarettes worth of tobacco per day.
I havent even told my DH about any of this yet.
He is a former smoker and terrible about hounding me to quit. 
So I am just going to wait and see if he eventually notices. 

Anyhow, so there is that. 

Here is my sweater, so far.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWESOME GAM !!!! I quit about 8 years ago ... did the roll your own first too ....I did it cold turkey ...it was hard , but I was determined !! Just THINK of all that money you can now spend on FIBERY things !!! Feel free to post how it's going , I'll listen !! I had a hard time figuring out what to do with my hands ... thats when I taught myself to knit !! 
YOU CAN DO IT !


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Miz Mary.

The whole thing about the amount of money I will save is not all that much really.
That particular logic doesnt work good on this frugal person.
I havent bought anything but bulk tobacco by the pound for many years.
I bet the cash expenditure is less than $10 a month.

Mostly I just think it is time for me to quit now.
Health concerns, money, social acceptance, blah, blah, blah. 
None of those are really it for me. 

I am dealing with bursts of anxiety and a low-grade headache,
but it kind of comes in waves and I can still get a little tobacco if I really feel like I 
*need* to.
I am staying busy doing spring cleaning.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

> So instead, I let myself run out of rolling papers.
> Now I am forced to smoke the last few ounces of this tobacco in a little one-hitter pipe.


Thats kinda the route Im going too. I buy bulk tobacco too. I think when I run out of papers, thats it. I will use my pipe and switch to my e-cig. Then get rid of the e-cig. I had switched to just the e-cig awhile back, just the smoking itself led me back to tobacco. So I know its gonna have to go too.

Good Luck Gam!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I like tobacco. I dont really see it as the enemy a lot of folks portray it to be.
The scare tactics just dont work here. I do plenty of risky stuff. 

But tobacco does have a good grip on me and I am finally ready to shake it.

A few nights ago I had a dream that I wasn't smoking. 
Which was weird because I dont think I have ever dreamt that I *was* smoking?
I have had a lot of interrupted sleep lately, more than I have in years.
Every night waking up at 4 am and not falling back to sleep for a long time, maybe not at all.

One thing quitting tobacco does is it makes me sleepy. So there is that.
Sleeping through the detox. LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Romy,
> 
> I really dont do much crochet.
> I know HOW, but I always end up gripping the hook weirdly and hurting my wrist?
> ...


I crochet three different ways which is very unique, being that I taught myself it is easy to alternate my hands, drawing the yarn or wrapping it. I can crochet using only my right hand or both but boy does it look weird when I see the youtube videos showing the traditional way. So if I get sore, I just switch how I do it. I looked at a youtube knitting video and I could see how I could do that again. I do not see the needles in my crafting supplies so hubby will look at the thrift store. I am more resourceful than clever about crafting and thank you most kindly for the compliment.... It would be worth knitting again just to get that texture in my projects! I did find that crocheted broom stick pattern which adds a nice texture which I posted a knitting link under my page on crochet. I was fascinated by how the lady did it. I did get some good ideas from that! I do love how you do your socks! As to your efforts to quick smoking, good for you! My DH is currently struggling with this as well. He is down to a pack a week of these cigarellos, which for some reason they slide under the heading of a cigar but package them like cigarettes, 20 to a pack for $2 including tax! Because they have a strong flavor and it is a cigar type product, he can take a few puffs, put it out and re light that same one later. They say it is pure tobacco and no chemicals, he tells me they smoke very clean...he is really hoping to quit soon. He had been a non smoker for 15 years til he began again over last summer!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM good luck with the quitting. I quit 33 years ago and did it cold turkey. I was VERY addicted and loved to smoke. So it was hard, I had tried several times without success. Everytime I craved a cigarette I drank a glass of water and chewed a stick of gum. I also did a lot of walking. Figured I'd flush those toxins out of my system. My mom who had smoked for almost 50 years before she quit, used the gum. Unfortunately, she now has COPD in her old age.

I wish you all the luck in the world. Don't listen to the lies your body and brain will try to tell you.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I used hard candy to keep my mouth busy ..and knitting to keep my fingers busy ! 

It's hard , but worth it ! I breath so much better now .... and my moods are not dependant on weather I had a smoke or not ... 

Rewards are very good, as WIHH mentioned ....


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I admit that I am terrified to gain a whole bunch of weight because of 'rewards'.
I have been taking kava and rescue remedy to help with the anxiety.
This sweater is good for concentration to keep my brain and fingers busy.

I just counted all the stitches on the needle (289) and I am on track to join in the round in 8 more rows. 
(RS row 3 and row 1, 303 stitches).
Keeping track of 2 different sets of rows and 2 different kinds of increases. :teehee:

I thought I was closer than that but no. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

YOGA ! Yoga would be good for relaxing , anxiety AND health ! Cant wait to see your sweater on ya !!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

When I had my actual storefront, I had a lady coming in for a while buying skeins and skeins of yarn. She had quit smoking and was pouring all her old smoke money into yarn to knit, because she couldn't smoke while knitting. It's a good remedy.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I was just rereading the Vedanta sutras where they talk about Adhyasa.

I have always loved that story of how when a snake is mistaken for a rope, only the snake is seen. 
LOL

So yeah, I have been TRYING to remember my yoga.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Still alive here. 

Got my sweater going in the round, whoo hoo!

My DH went out and got me some patches lastnight 
when I told him my head was filled with a swarm of bees.
I put one on and woke up at 4 in the morning 
grinding my teeth and sweating like a heroine addict.
Tore that sucker off and had some crazy dreams. LOL

So today I am doing only half of one of those patches at a time.
They say not to cut them in half, but I dont see why not? 

Way less anxiety tonight. Whew.

This is sweater going to be a monumental achievement. :bowtie:


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hang in there and good for you on quitting! Just think...more fiber money. Now THAT is a reward. Reward yourself by spending smoke money on fiber at the end of every successful week. :grin:

Can't wait to see that sweater. Two very brave things your doing there!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

OIGHHH. Good for you, GAM! I quit for 4-5 years, then started working an hour from the farm. Got bored and started smoking again ... just 3 or 4 a day ... now I'm back up to half a pack. (and sometimes Paul) Hates smoking, so I don't smoke in the house or any where around him. He knows but doesn't like it.

Tried the Chantix ... talk about scary night terrors!! Don't like the patches or the gum, but the lozenges will help if I need them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

You can do it GAM! Addiction is addiction no matter if it is heroin or tobacco. With drawl is to be expected. Drink lots of water to help flush it out of your body. Maybe see about drinking a detox tea. You're tough and can do this. We are here for you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Still working on that sweater and not smoking for a whole week.

Anyone who has sent me PM's w/ questions this week and hasnt had a reply?
That is the reason. Please bear with me. I am ignoring you all. :teehee:

Survived my first town trip w/ the DH yesterday and last night I finally slept through w/o waking up from nightmares.

*yay*


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Back in 1973 I was a 'hot' young thing smoking a pack and a half a day. It was time when I really felt the Lord Jesus drawing me to Himself and so I tried my best to stop smoking. All that summer I stopped and nearly went crazy. The craving to smoke was like a living thing gnawing at me. Every time I went through a check-out isle it was a battle not to buy cigarettes. I also gained some weight. Eventually I caved, bought the cigarettes and started smoking again. By that fall I was back to my pack and a half a day habit. 

God was not done with me, however. That November I was reading a Christian book about the return of Christ to earth. I absolutely knew I did not want Him to come back and find me smoking. One evening, after having gone shopping earlier in the day, I asked the Lord to help me stop. I walked over to the kitchen sink with one pack half finished and one unopened pack. I turned on the faucet and ran water all over the opened pack. Then I opened the new pack and drenched it in water and threw the soggy mess into the garbage. 

I don't remember anything more about that evening or the next day. Three days later we were away visiting, when a family member lit up a cigarette and I realized that the smell of tobacco had absolutely no affect on me! None! Oddly enough, I was actually enjoying the smell of tobacco, but had not the least craving to smoke. The Lord had completely delivered of me all the desire, of all the craving, and all the addiction to tobacco. I never smoked another cigarette after that or had the craving to smoke. 

I can honestly testify, 'whom the Lord sets free, is free indeed!'.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here is my first attempt at naalbinding. 

I found out I was pronouncing it incorrectly. It is pronounced nawl-bending (I was saying nawl-bInding....ooops)

The handle is an I-cord. I plan on fulling it


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

That's so pretty Cyndi! Good job! 

I say nawl binding too, but there is a very Scandahoovian lady I know who says "nole-been-deeng". Different pronunciations are funny! 

The important thing is that you made a darling little bag! Did they say which stitch it was?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Yes the instructor did say which stitch it was. all I can remember is it started with an 'O'. I bought a book about sock making using nalbinding and it describes a lot of other stitches.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Surviving here. 
It has been 2 weeks w/o tobacco.
I still have 4 more skeins to go on this sweater. 

Took several days off from that to knit a bunch of new washcloths.
I had forgotten how nice they are when you make brand NEW ones.
Not as nice as newly knit socks, but almost. :teehee:
Also, I have been using Jdog's nice sweet goat soap making luxury bath adventures for myself almost every night. 
I am so easy to entertain. LOL

I sheared one goat then it rained 5 inches and got cold again. Blergh.
Hopefully will get the girls fleeces off them tomorrow, if they dry out enough overnight.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Gam!
If you've gone 2 weeks you've got it kicked.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

2 weeks! Yay GAM!! You Go Girl!!

Jillian ... when did you start making soap?? Oh, we have to swap soaps now!! If I don't come down before the Homesteading Weekend, could you ... would you .... bring some up??


Oh, the naalbinding stitch was the Oslo

All my "What's going on" is about fabric these last few days .... still have cotton on the wheel and a wool blend on the needles for _(and sometimes Paul)_'s socks


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay GAM! Keep it up and keep pampering yourself. Im so proud of you for doing this.

I just took out a bar of Jdogs soap too . She sent me a bar or two when we had a swap (fingerless gloves). I cut them in half for smaller bars, so they would fit into my soap dish. I was just thinking this morning, as I washed my hands, how I will miss it when it is gone. Mine is called Pink Sugar.

I finished the socks for my sister, they will go into the mail as soon as they dry. I started the Sea Lettuce scarf http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/sea-lettuce-scarf-468 last night. It is confusing when you get started but fun to knit. I never have done picots before, they are fun. Once I get a bit more knit up I'll take pictures.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmmmm... I don't know the Oslo stitch yet. I'll have to learn it! That's a stitch that goes all the way back to the Viking age. 

Marcie, those socks look awesome, and that scarf looks fun!

Whooooo-hoooo GAM!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8PXk5lTIZo[/ame]
Oslo stitch video


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks! I'll have to give that a try this evening! If I learn it, then maybe Philip's new Viking socks will be made from Oslo stitch! (That Norwegian will appreciate that!)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is what I have done on this scarf so far, not much. I love this yarn the colors, thy shimmer. I'm not sure the picture does it justice. The colors are brighter than in this picture, must be the fluorescent lighting at work.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Almost finished with a baby blanket/quilt using piece quilting (each piece is less than 2"). The baby shower is this Sunday and there was no way I was going to be able to hand piece this whole thing, so I did this instead. (cotton top, flannel back)

(Still have to sew the 4 corner pieces on)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cute quilt, Cyndi. I am a big fan of monkeys when it comes to baby clothes and stuff.
Super sweet. 

I am stalled out on my sweater.
If I keep at it like this I will run out of yarn before I can get the shawl collar done.
I can kiss the pockets goodbye too. 

So my choices are to either accept that fact and try "something else" ?!
I considered doing an attached I-cord edging.
The whole thing will still be squatty and wider than it needs to though.

or.... (gulp) 


rip it back to the armscye and call do-overs on about 6 skeins.
If I make the yoke about 15 stitches less around and put the arm holes up about 3 inches from where they are?
I can gain at least 3 skeins and it will *honestly* fit better (less sloppy).
The whole thing could stand to be narrower.
It is a little wide, truthfully.
The truth hurts. :sob:

The thing is I have been doing all these freaking mirrored lattice diamond cables.
Wads of them. :sob:
The knitting itself is really good. There arent any mistakes. 
It is weeks of work wasted to rip it all out. 

I put it on today though, and I think it just needs to all be pulled out.
I am still a bit sick about it though. 



So right now I have the whole project wadded up in a basket and I have it on "ignore' for the moment.

I am doing a k3,p2 ribbed pair of socks in stripey yarn
while I brood and stew about this. 

LOL


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Cute quilt, Cyndi. I am a big fan of monkeys when it comes to baby clothes and stuff.
> Super sweet.
> 
> I am stalled out on my sweater.
> ...


Oh GAM me too! I did a complete front to a tank top via crochet and it was a tad wide...then I held it up to my body and went, oh dear too thick....oh I took it completely apart. I know my time was not invested like your sweater but I know how I felt. My vision for that did not materialize in the results.... I have not even tried again, guess I will work on one more scarf and keep cleaning, soaking and working with my first fleece! Then I will try that tank top again with a better goal in mind.....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Gulp! I'm crying with you GAM. Try to look at it this way. It isnt a complete waste of time. youhave learned a ton getting this far, and the best thing of all, doing this has helped you to quit smoking. To me that along is worth the sweat and tears of knitting it and then havingto rip out a portion. But I think if you kept going and improvised you probably won't like it in the end and that is a bigger waste of time. I have a feeling you are going to have to suck it up. My friend Karen Forbes knit an entire Aran sweater as a pattern tester for a local designer. Her patterns have very difficult cables and lots of them. It was absolutely beautiful and it took Karen a very long time to knit it. After she finished and pieced it together, she decided she had to rip it out. We were all aghast, but she did it <sign>

I don't suppose you can spin more yarn and dye it?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I knew you guys would understand.
The fleece is completely used up.
It is ridiculous to imagine running out of yarn on this thing.
I mean, it is huge. 

The reason (I think) that I got so far into it w/o noticing how big it was
is that it is sort ot accordian-like in its unblocked state.
The purling between the cables sucks it all inward.

That and I have it all crammed on a circular needle where it is hard to
(actually impossible) to stretch it out w/o stitches jumping off.

I really HAVE learned a lot though, and the next time will be easier.
I guess. LOL
Still, I am not looking forward to catching all those cables when I rip it.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I feel your pain. Though the project Im doing is much smaller. I swear I ripped this out 5-6 times. Then I changed the color of the multi-strand yarn. Ive been taking it slow, and finally am starting to get somewhere.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I was kinda thinking along those lines too. Spin some more yarn, finish it, and the see if you can shrink it down with the washer. My X lost many a fine wool shirt that way.
I know it was wrong, what could I do? :nono: :hysterical:

The 1st one was actually a mistake, and then I learned from my mistake, and did them all that way. :heh:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

There is no way I could duplicate this dyeing,
even if I had more of the exact same wool to work with.
Plus, I spun 4 pounds of yarn!!!!

I have enough freaking yarn. Really.
It is absurd to think there isnt enough yarn and that I should spin even MORE.
Crazy.
LOL


----------

